# arcadia , looking for crew 1955/1956



## jumbo747 (Jun 18, 2009)

i am looking for anyone who was onboard during 1955/56 and might remember a crew member called George Robert Henderson Duffin who passed away in 1958, would really like to hear from anyone as he was my partners father and we are trying to trace her roots ,any information or photos from that period would be greatly appreciated


----------

